# Mathews 2011 monster MR7



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

well i stopped in west houston archery at I-10 and Wilcrest today and looked at several bows/brands and after talking to Glen and shooting i got the new monster mr7 and wow its fast and smooth. this is my first new bow in 12 years and man i can now understand the bow craze of the new technoligy out 2day. Not cheap but well worth the money and customer service was great

anyone else have this bow or similar model :cheers:


----------



## Green1604 (May 10, 2011)

I actually just bought a Mathews Z7 Magnum a few weeks ago from west houston archery, good staff help and man is that bow nice...


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I Got the Mathews LX when I was 15 years old and have killed many animals with it still shoots great. I am getting a new Mathews this summer and would like to know how the mathews z7 shoots. Its hard to keep up with mathews because it seems like they have somthing faster every 6 months. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought a Z7 last year. It was my first new bow in 10 years. I absolutely love it.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I shoot a Monster 6 2010. LOVE IT!

And yes, good folks over there at W.H.A.


----------



## Green1604 (May 10, 2011)

Well I shot a few different bows at West Houston Archery and to be honest they all were really great. But because I have a longer draw and a bigger frame, the Z7 Magnum was the best choice for me. A buddy of mine shoots the Z7 Extreme and he says it's also really really good bow. I shot a PSE bought as a package deal from Cabelas 7 years ago when I first started bow hunting, and was a little unsure if I really wanted to upgrade, but WOW these new bows are crazy. I can't wait till October 1 comes around....But yes I would say that the Z7s are great shooting bows, which is also probably true of any of the new Mathews bows.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

so far the monster mr7 has been great and i'm getting used to the feel and getting the bow dialed in
if any of u bow guys have not shot a newer version bow u are missing out with the new bows and accessories out today
have a ood bow season only 4-5 months away


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I have the tactical z7 and that booger is NICE.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I just picked up the Mathews Z7 Extreme and love it. Most of my buddys shoot Mathews but one of our buddys is a Hoyt fan and i think i converted him finally. The first time i let him shoot my bow he shot a complete pass through on his block target at about 15yards. Then he stepped the block back to 25 yards and it did it again. He said his Hoyt would go down to the fletchings but not all the way. Thanks J&J archery in Port Lavaca


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Mathews Monster*

I have had my Monster for about 6 months now and i love it. Its fast and hard hitting


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

I shoot a Switchback it's still putting them in there in tight groups.. But I shot few diferent models of the monster and z7 ma they are really nice.. I am looking in to getting a new bow..


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I shot a Mathews Q2 exclusively from the day they were released 11 years ago until I bought my Z7 Extreme a cpl months back. I love the extreme but it's really not fair to compare it to the Q2. Apples to oranges. I would, though, be more than happy to take either in the field. Quality products out of Sparta, WI.


----------



## nacho.business (Feb 17, 2010)

I also have a monster that my wife bought for me in january for a hunt in hondo, monster 7. Shot a couple of does and a black buck. That thing is awesome, it's deadly! My buds have the z7 and the switchback,those are great also. You just cannot go wrong with a mathews period...


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

well its been a couple of months since i purchased my mathews and all i can say is smooth,fast, and accurate. i have been fishing alot of tourneys so my bow has been taking a back seat due to fishing and work but its time to start shooting everyday again. the groups are amazing.

i have a question of what glow nocks due you guys like the most and 
consider the best 

thanks:brew::texasflag


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I Got the Mathews LX when I was 15 years old and have killed many animals with it still shoots great. I am getting a new Mathews this summer and would like to know how the mathews z7 shoots. Its hard to keep up with mathews because it seems like they have somthing faster every 6 months. Let me know how you like it. 

I just retired my LX and moved to the Extreme Tactical, it was had to give up the LX because it shoots as good as the Tactical. Just wanted a shorter bow and I like the Black it looks awesome. I also moving from Thunderheads to mechanical 2 blade Rage.


----------

